# Larvae shrimps?



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been researching but are rcs the only kinds that don't go through the whole larvae stage?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

bamboo shrimp, amano/japonica etc have a salt-water larval stage

most of the comonly available types of neocaridina and caridina shrimp (the grass shrimp such as cherry, crystal red, snowball) bypass the larval stage completely.

ghost shrimp and some neocaridina have a short (2 to 3 day) fresh-water larval stage; unless you watch your shrimp closely you'll probably never notice it.


----------

